# Need a floor epoxy



## RCP

Doing a bid for a concrete floor of a well pumphouse. 276 square feet.
Specs call for 
System 67-1 Epoxy Polyamide Semigloss by Tnemec

What is a Sherwin Williams alternate. Has to be safe for use in potable water areas.
TIA


----------



## ewingpainting.net

SW doesn't carry epoxy floor coating other than that cheap RO. Call up a builder supply company. They sometimes carry it. Veron has great stuff. PP&G has a few companies they bought. What vendors do you have access to?


----------



## RCP

Nothing I can access online tonite. Have to make some calls tomorrow. Just trying to get the bid done tonight. Thanks


----------



## Mantis

ewingpainting.net said:


> SW doesn't carry epoxy floor coating other than that cheap RO. Call up a builder supply company. They sometimes carry it. Veron has great stuff. PP&G has a few companies they bought. What vendors do you have access to?


Im not sure that's entirely correct. I remember bidding a 20,000sq warehouse floor with sherwin epoxy floor coating. I ended up calling my sherwin rep to get product detail. I dont remember what product he suggested as I lost the bid (lol), but call your sherwin williams rep and tell him you have 300sq of floor you need to get coating for and you dont want to use that $100/kit crap they sell for garages. They have something for you.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Ya, I just did a bid for a mechanics shop, store front coatings and hanger. Had specs from a epoxy from Arizona. That was illegal in Cali. I presented the specs to my sw rep and a few other vendor reps. I asked for crossovers. He has been the only vendor that ays he doesn't have anything they can crossover. While the other vendors did. I think we have a state difference. SW is the one that get hit 1st when new laws break out. And Cali coating are under more requirements. Than other states. Idk. Just was my experience. Now I'm going to pick my sw reps brain about this.


----------



## painting247

Actually, SW does sell a very high quality epoxy floor, except they sell it out the backdoor (so to speak). They will not sell it over the counter and you have to be a "certified installer" for the product and in doing so they request that you ONLY do floor coatings and not paint. I am a certified installer for Elite Crete and Concrete Coatings Inc both carry some good product! I would look into CCI based out of Salt Lake City.....ask for Brian.


----------



## y.painting

Chris, do you guys have a commercial-only SW in the area? They will have what you are looking for.


----------



## RCP

Don't have a commercial. but they are good about getting anything we need delivered. I'll make some calls today. Thanks


----------



## CApainter

Devoes 233 epoxy is approved for contact with potable water as long as you use the required thinner. And as far as I know, SW has a line of industrial coatings used in water treatment plants. Just don't know the product off hand.


----------



## CApainter

Rumage through here, you may find what you need,
http://protective.sherwin-williams.com/coatings/index.jsp


----------



## RCP

Thanks CA, I did look there and on the Sherlink, there were just too many to try and compare! I guess that are what our reps are for!:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

painting247 said:


> Actually, SW does sell a very high quality epoxy floor, except they sell it out the backdoor (so to speak). They will not sell it over the counter and you have to be a "certified installer" for the product and in doing so they request that you ONLY do floor coatings and not paint. I am a certified installer for Elite Crete and Concrete Coatings Inc both carry some good product! I would look into CCI based out of Salt Lake City.....ask for Brian.


Does your state require to be a "certified installer". Or is being a "certified installer" for that vendor. Who recognize's your cert? I can only speak for my state. There are manufacture that issue certification. But it is only good for that vendor and you can still buy it if you don't have it. They just give you a paper saying you learned it from them and put you on a list. SW has never asked to see a certification nor has any other vendors. You don't even need a contractors lic. To buy it. SW I'm sure has a lot of epoxy's, Cali just has a lot more requirements. I have had to get some through the "back door". That means getting it from out of state and trucking it over here. Like oil base, you have to be at 4000 ft or higher to be able to sell oil. The closest store for me is 75 miles away.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

CApainter said:


> Devoes 233 epoxy is approved for contact with potable water as long as you use the required thinner. And as far as I know, SW has a line of industrial coatings used in water treatment plants. Just don't know the product off hand.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter

RCP, here's an example of a Sherwin Williams product for industrial use. However, this product may be overkill for your application. 

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B62L80


----------



## CApainter

RCP, I apologize for the stream of posts. I'm confident that you are extremely capable of prefoming your own research. With that said, here's one last epoxy product from SW that I believe is considered one of their work horses. http://www.sherlink.com/stores/ImgServ?id=datapages/macropoxy_646_fast_cure_epoxy_4-53.pdf

I have'nt researched the lower VOC waterborne products, so I'll leave that in your capable hands. Good luck.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

The information is worthless if its never presented.


----------



## WisePainter

Floors, first be sure you are familiar with the epoxy you are going to use, and a basic understanding of floor substrates.

Nothing says "litigation" like a failed floor epoxy coating due to inexperience.


----------



## nEighter

When we did the water clairifier tanks the epoxy we used on the catwalk was Epalon <sp? SW epoxy. The scrapper arms and center structure got coal tar epoxy < not sure their line other than coal tar being what it is and not anything else.


----------



## nEighter

http://protective.sherwin-williams....oubleshooting/epoxy-coating-comparison-chart/


----------



## nEighter

> *Description*
> Polyamide epoxies generally offer the widest latitude in coating formulation. They are considered more resilient and flexible, and have better weathering resistance and a longer pot life than amine cured epoxies. Polyamide epoxies generally have less solvent and acid resistance than amine cured epoxies.
> 
> *Advantages*
> 
> 
> Very good alkali and water resistance
> Good acid resistance
> Longer pot life than amines
> Easy to apply
> Cures more quickly than amines
> Good weathering characteristics
> Good film flexibility
> Excellent adhesion
> 
> *Disadvantages/Limitations*
> 
> 
> Faster dry than amines
> Chalks
> High viscosity
> Temperature dependent
> Slow cure
> 
> *Primary Uses*
> 
> 
> Water immersion
> General industrial
> Offshore structures
> Storage tanks, structural steel
> Water/wastewater plants
> Tank linings
> Bridges, power plants
> Secondary containment
> 
> *S-W Products*
> 
> 
> Kem Cati-Coat HS Filler/Sealer
> Tile-Clad High Solids
> Recoatable Epoxy Primer
> Copoxy Shop Primer
> Zinc Clad IV
> Zinc Clad III HS
> Hi-Solids Catalyzed Epoxy
> Macropoxy 646 Fast Cure
> Macropoxy 846 Winter Grade
> Epolon II Primer
> Epolon II Multi-Mil
> Macropoxy HS Epoxy
> Pro Industrial High Performance Epoxy


I am not after money.. so save your checks..


a small fruit basket with meat tray would be great though  :laughing:


----------



## SWGuy

Macro 646 is not for potable water. There are not many coatings that are. Good Luck!


----------



## RCP

Thanks to all for the links, my SW rep suggested Macropoxy. Looks like I have to a little more research!


----------



## aaron61

Tnemec is cement spelled backwards....


----------



## SWGuy

RCP said:


> Thanks to all for the links, my SW rep suggested Macropoxy. Looks like I have to a little more research!


I would think that Macropoxy would work great. It is submersable, as mill white or black, but not potable. I am not sure why you would need a potable coating on a floor. It wouldn't be the first time that a coating that was spec'd was way overkill for the situation.


----------



## paintpimp

Macropoxy 846 NSF is a potable water epoxy. It has to stay as white or blue. No tint, otherwise it will not be potable. Not certain if it is recommended for floors, but if it gets very little foot traffic there should be no problem. It cannot be applied at 75 degrees and higher. But is a HS polyamide epoxy. Ask your store for the phone number for the local Industrial and Marine rep, they can do a crossover on the Tnemec products. Good Luck.


----------



## Baywoodpainting

RCP said:


> Doing a bid for a concrete floor of a well pumphouse. 276 square feet.
> Specs call for
> System 67-1 Epoxy Polyamide Semigloss by Tnemec
> 
> What is a Sherwin Williams alternate. Has to be safe for use in potable water areas.
> TIA


 Hit up ici they have a great line on all epoxy , atleast they do here in cali...Good luck and remember prep is king


----------



## tsunamicontract

Chris, my SW said they didnt have any polyamid epoxy until I told them I would need about 100 gallons and Benny Moore and PPG were both happy to sell some to me. Their price was still not any where near what either of the companies would do. PPG has some killer stuff for this. I used to have all the TDS's on my computer but I don't think i do anymore. One of the products was called Aquapon I am fairly certain.
Or maybe Wolvie had something fun to try.


----------



## Rideinfree

tsunamicontract said:


> Chris, my SW said they didnt have any polyamid epoxy until I told them I would need about 100 gallons and Benny Moore and PPG were both happy to sell some to me. Their price was still not any where near what either of the companies would do. PPG has some killer stuff for this. I used to have all the TDS's on my computer but I don't think i do anymore. One of the products was called Aquapon I am fairly certain.
> Or maybe Wolvie had something fun to try.


What method of surface prep do you use? What was the moisture content in the concrete?


----------

